# Wii 2 (almost) confirmed.



## Slyakin (Apr 14, 2011)

Nintendo's next console will debut at E3 in June, moving the maker of Mario and Zelda into the HD era. The news, first reported by Game Informer today, confirms rumors that have been swirling for months in the wake of slowing game releases from Nintendo.

Furthermore, we've heard that the machine will be more powerful than current-gen systems, meaning Nintendo, currently backing a Wii that is weaker in horsepower than the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3, will be showing a new console that is more powerful than those current competitors.

We've asked Nintendo for comment and will let you know if they shock us and spill the beans. Update: Nintendo responded to our inquiry with a standard "Nintendo does not comment on rumor or speculation".

E3 kicks off on June 7, though Nintendo's E3 press conference may occur the day before, if tradition holds.[/p]

Source from Kotaku

PLEASE NOTE that this is something that Game Informer said. It can COMPLETELY be false. NO FLAMING.


----------



## MigueelDnd (Apr 14, 2011)

3DS has just been released, Nintendo would be shooting themselves in the foot if they did this. Not likely at all.


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 14, 2011)

MigueelDnd said:
			
		

> 3DS has just been released, Nintendo would be shooting themselves in the foot if they did this. Not likely at all.


Well, they are kind of saying it will release in 2012, but you're right. This could be false, but multiple sources confirm it, which is weird.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 14, 2011)

Well I guess we'll have to wait until the E3 event then...


----------



## Saddamsdevil (Apr 14, 2011)

MigueelDnd said:
			
		

> 3DS has just been released, Nintendo would be shooting themselves in the foot if they did this. Not likely at all.


The 3DS is a handheld, it's pretty much a different market to consoles.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Apr 14, 2011)

It was actually smart for Nintendo that they decided to make the Wii non-HD. Back then, the majority of people didn't have HD televisions. Now fast forward a few years later and now the cost for HD televisions are cheaper and thus a lot more people own one. This kept the cost of the Wii low appealing to a lot of people.

And it probably isn't a Wii HD, probably something entirely different. And i'm expecting a major graphical leap from the Wii right now.

As for announcing a new system now... why not?


----------



## coolness (Apr 14, 2011)

wii 2 i think it`s true 
have you seen all those pirates on the wii xd


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 14, 2011)

MigueelDnd said:
			
		

> 3DS has just been released, Nintendo would be shooting themselves in the foot if they did this.



In what way?


----------



## clonesniper666 (Apr 14, 2011)

Awesome hopefully it will have a few 3d games for it and not the red and blue glasses 3d, but the good 3d like Crysis 2 and other 360/ps3 games.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 14, 2011)

I think I see a wii 2 (SWII aka Super Wii) coming soon.


----------



## Ikki (Apr 14, 2011)

I say BS.
We'll see, it's a dumb move.


----------



## injected11 (Apr 14, 2011)

clonesniper666 said:
			
		

> Awesome hopefully it will have a few 3d games for it and not the red and blue glasses 3d, but the good 3d like Crysis 2 and other 360/ps3 games.


Reggie already stated that the next Nintendo console won't have 3D unless the 3D TV market picks up in a big way fast.


----------



## Nebz (Apr 14, 2011)

Errrrrrr... I'll believe everything when I see it... Damn rumors trying to get me all excited n ish >_


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 14, 2011)

So, how will they stylize the name? Wii2 wii2? wiiHD? or maybe Kotaku's Wiiii


----------



## Nebz (Apr 14, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> So, how will they stylize the name? Wii2 wii2? wiiHD? or maybe Kotaku's Wiiii


I'd like it if they actually went back, talked it over, and stuck the good ol' name "Nintendo Revolution" to it....

Btw, inb4Wii60... You know... Wii... 360... Wii60... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I know it was dryyyyyyy as hell lmao)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't have much faith in this rumour.

I'll wait for a more reliable source to confirm the Wii 2 (e.g, Nikkei).


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 14, 2011)

Nebz said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no no....


WiiPlay  PlayWii  WiiStation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What could the possibly come up with as in the new innovation?

Btw I doubt the wii 2 is going to be a ps3-like power house.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah i call this bullshit nintendo proved a console that's not powerful can succeed so i seriously doubt they'll go back to what they used to do with the 64 and cube.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 14, 2011)

MigueelDnd said:
			
		

> 3DS has just been released, Nintendo would be shooting themselves in the foot if they did this. Not likely at all.



No they wouldn't. Everybody want's a WiiHD or something like that. It doesn't even have to be the next gen Wii, just an upgrade.


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 14, 2011)

Just remember: this is a rumor that is supposedly been confirmed from other sources.


----------



## tbgtbg (Apr 14, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Just remember: this is a *rumor* that is supposedly been *confirmed* from other sources.



If it's confirmed it's no longer a rumor, if it's a rumor it hasn't been confirmed yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'd be surprised, Nintendo doesn't usually go first in a console generation.


----------



## Ikki (Apr 14, 2011)

tbgtbg said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's where the "supposedly" comes into play.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 14, 2011)

I hope, if this is true, Nintendo realizes that releasing a console slightly more powerful than the current HD consoles will lead to yet another underpowered console in the next generation. I do think Nintendo needs to keep up with its competitors in terms of power. I like my Wii games but it would be nice if they looked like something from this generation.


----------



## cris92x (Apr 14, 2011)

Idk why poeple think it wont happen this soon, nintendo always releases a console and handheld combo near each other. Also there is the rumoured price drop for the wii so my guess would be early next year or 2013 release. I mean imagine releasing the wii successor in spring... that would boost nintendo's fiscal year by alot.


----------



## Windaga (Apr 14, 2011)

Other sources have said the system is supposed to be *significantly* more powerful than the current generation platforms, not just a little. Not that it matters at this point, though - I'll wait for E3 before getting any hopes up.


----------



## Yuan (Apr 14, 2011)

No news.

Wii death is evident.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 14, 2011)

Windaga said:
			
		

> Other sources have said the system is supposed to be *significantly* more powerful than the current generation platforms, not just a little. Not that it matters at this point, though - I'll wait for E3 before getting any hopes up.


you can put that rumor along with all the others that say it will have a blu-ray drive, built in projector, and other crazy stuff


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 14, 2011)

Hopefully this new console that's supposedly superior to the PS3 and X-Box, will be on par with those 2 consoles successors. The Nintendo Wii didn't get a lot of games, and it's power was a big factor in why; Hopefully Nintendo don't repeat that mistake.


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 14, 2011)

I really hope that Nintendo brings us a really high powered console this time...


----------



## nasune (Apr 14, 2011)

Well I do hope the HD aspect is optional (as in the device still having the possibility of using RGB cables), because my two tv's are still older ones (no flatscreens and, the main reason for having them, a 4:3 ratio) and, unless I really have to, I have no intention of upgrading anytime soon.


----------



## Yuan (Apr 14, 2011)

nasune said:
			
		

> Well I do hope the HD aspect is optional (as in the device still having the possibility of using RGB cables), because my two tv's are still older ones (no flatscreens and, the main reason for having them, a 4:3 ratio) and, unless I really have to, I have no intention of upgrading anytime soon.



Supporting legacy resolutions/aspect ratios is mandatory. PS3/360 support them anyway.


----------



## Windaga (Apr 14, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Windaga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Along with this rumor, which is why I won't get my hopes up until something's officially announced.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 14, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Furthermore, we've heard that the machine will be more powerful than current-gen systems, meaning Nintendo, currently backing a Wii that is weaker in horsepower than the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3, will be showing a new console that is more powerful than those current competitors.


Yeah sure. But powerful enough to keep up with Microsoft and Sony's next gen? That statement is completely useless. I am sure people would assume a next gen Console from Nintendo to be in par with the current gen or even better(better of course..).


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm a tech journalist! I measure game consoles in horsepower!


----------



## AndroidDem0man (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope it has a better controller. i hate the wii's controller.....


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 14, 2011)

AndroidDem0man said:
			
		

> i hope it has a better controller. i hate the wii's controller.....



well at least it's unique...


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Apr 14, 2011)

This sounds exactly the same as the rumor that said the "Wii Hi-Fi " would be at E3 last year. It wasn't true then, it's not true now. Nintendo is not going to take the focus away from the 3DS so quickly.

Last year's rumor - 


Spoiler



The journalist from gameblog.fr are on a leash recently. After implying that they already saw Metal Gear Solid Rising running at Kojima productions, and leaking Mizuguchi's next game code name (Child of Eden), they are now affirming that Nintendo's next console will be called Wii HiFi. According to what game developers told them, it will be announced at the right end of Nintendo's E3 conference, and it is planned to release around November 2011. Here are the details that have leaked so far:

It should be on par with the 360
It should not be called Wii 2 but Wii HiFi
It will be very online-oriented this time
Community aspects will be a big component
It should be out around November 2011



http://gbatemp.net/t232636-is-wii-hifi-nin...-next-big-thing

EDIT: To make it clear, last years rumor is from June 11th, 2010.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 14, 2011)

About damn time. But im guessing it wont do much for us hardcore, or overlooked gamers.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't think Nintendo will announce a console this year if they plan to release it late next year. I'm thinking more E3 2012. The Nintendo 3DS's software line-up, and Skyward Sword will probably be the highlights of the show for Nintendo this year.


----------



## nando (Apr 14, 2011)

wii hifi? lol, about time they improve the sound i guess.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Apr 14, 2011)

It would be nice if it's true, although it may not be likely as they just released the 3DS and a new Wii could divert a lot of the attention away from it.


----------



## xDarkAngelx (Apr 14, 2011)

MigueelDnd said:
			
		

> 3DS has just been released, Nintendo would be shooting themselves in the foot if they did this. Not likely at all.



^ This. It would take away too much attention from the 3DS if this was true, and they'd lose a crapload of money.


----------



## Evo.lve (Apr 14, 2011)

tbgtbg said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IIRC the Wii was the first 7th gen?


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 14, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> tbgtbg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


360 came out a year before both wii and ps3
and ps3 came out a week before the wii came out


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 14, 2011)

It falls in line with how they usually release their new systems. and considering the Wii is at the end of its lifespan, I say its about time they made a new console anyway. 

The Wii is rumored to have a price drop in May to $149.99 and if that's true, the Wii 2 announcement makes logical sense.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Apr 15, 2011)

Will zelda be the last nintendo game for the Wii, just like the Gamecube?
That would be funny >.


----------



## Centrix (Apr 15, 2011)

Perfect, I expected as much, this is the perfect time for Big N to showcase the Next Gen System Wii2 it will further give them a further lead in the console wars. I excited to see whats in stored for Nintendo next gen system that's been in the works for several years now.


----------



## elscorcho0 (Apr 15, 2011)

I will be at E3 so I hope this is true.  It's about time they released a HD console.


----------



## ShadowFyre (Apr 15, 2011)

Well at least with the new console people will stop ragin' about the graphics >_>


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 15, 2011)

nintendo which is an innovative company JUST releases wii in HD? i really doubt the power of the wii. True it will be powerful but in what sense?
I expect it to have technology not seen today. Again, till we meet again at E3.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 15, 2011)

ShadowFyre said:
			
		

> Well at least with the new console people will stop ragin' about the graphics >_>


At least till the PS4 and the Xbox 720 comes out anyway.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 15, 2011)

ps3-like Wii , isn't that enough for graphics? Man... 

Wouldn't that jack up the wii 2 game prices?

Anyway for the most point it doesn't matter if the wii was 2X ps3.

Sony will wait or make some guess to make it 2X more than that and people will
start ragin' about the graphics again. :/


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Apr 15, 2011)

This sounds pretty much exactly like I predicted in the last topic. Does that mean we'll get the Golden Sun Dark Dawn sequel revealed if I predict that too?


----------



## Y05h1 (Apr 15, 2011)

As long as we get HD output, I'm good. Anyone tried playing SSBB at 1080p using Dolphin? Because it looks fantastic.

So forget about graphics, what I want is some cool controller! Something more traditional perhaps. Or some better compromise between motion controls and traditional controls. 

What's unfortunate is that it probably won't have GC controller ports. Which might just be my favourite controllers to date...


----------



## Motastic (Apr 15, 2011)

I.Told.You.So.

jk lol. Anyway, this is really exciting, and if it is true, (which it seems like it), the Wii2 will be amazing.


----------



## Ikki (Apr 15, 2011)

Now this is interesting


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm going for the Super Wii Turbo, because that would be SWiiT.

Anyways, even if information was released at this year's E3, it would still be at least a year before the actual release.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Now this is interesting


Not really. I doubt the people managing E3 know anything beforehand about the announcements made at E3.

They may just be saying this to garner more publicity.


----------



## ShadowFyre (Apr 15, 2011)

Y05h1 said:
			
		

> As long as we get HD output, I'm good. Anyone tried playing SSBB at 1080p using Dolphin? Because it looks fantastic.
> 
> So forget about graphics, what I want is some cool controller! Something more traditional perhaps. Or some better compromise between motion controls and traditional controls.
> 
> What's unfortunate is that it probably won't have GC controller ports. Which might just be my favourite controllers to date...



My thoughts exactly. I've had my wii since launch, and I'm still not warmed up to the controller...


----------



## Nebz (Apr 15, 2011)

I still don't know about the "Wii 2" surpassing the PS3 and Xbox 360... But if they have hardware that can at least compete gaming (w/more publishers) or graphics wise well... I'm in for it.

I can see an announcement happening at this year's E3 but I wouldn't expect a release until Fall or Winter 2012 to sometime in early 2013 if this is true.

EDIT: 





			
				Y05h1 said:
			
		

> ...what I want is some cool controller! Something more traditional perhaps. Or some better compromise between motion controls and traditional controls.


This too lol


----------



## Nollog (Apr 15, 2011)

injected11 said:
			
		

> clonesniper666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.mcvuk.com/news/41286/Cell-proce...-to-power-Wii-2
The PowerPC and Cell chip projects were merged.
Wii and GC used PPC, PS3 and 360 use cell.
Using that chip would make Wii BC easy.

Publishers and developers will always find something to complain about and drop support at the slightest rustling.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 15, 2011)

Nollog said:
			
		

> injected11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link Nollog.

Now, before people begin to spout out who owns what without doing some research, the Cell microprocessor is an architecture jointly developed by Sony, IBM, and Toshiba. IBM has been making PowerPC chips for Nintendo for some time, and if Nintendo is still on board with them, the chance of the next Nintendo console could have Cell technology in it.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 15, 2011)

Looks like good news, i gotta say i'm not really surprised to hear this though.  We can all expect the release of this console in a few years of course. How they're gonna make it more powerful than current-gen consoles and what features will it have, thats what i want to know.


----------



## Zarxrax (Apr 15, 2011)

Well its definitely time for a new Nintendo console. There are really no interesting new games coming out besides zelda, so the Wii is at the end of its lifecycle.
Nintendo already played their cards in the current gen, trying to expand the audience and grow the userbase. It worked great for a while... but they lost the hardcore gamers and now the console is floundering because all of the "non-gamers" bought the one or two games that they wanted, and now they are done with it.
Nintendo really has nowhere to go except to bump up the horsepower significantly. I don't really see a lot of options left for them to innovate with the new system.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 15, 2011)

Zarxrax said:
			
		

> Well its definitely time for a new Nintendo console. There are really no interesting new games coming out besides zelda, so the Wii is at the end of its lifecycle.
> Nintendo already played their cards in the current gen, trying to expand the audience and grow the userbase. It worked great for a while... but they lost the hardcore gamers and now the console is floundering because all of the "non-gamers" bought the one or two games that they wanted, and now they are done with it.
> Nintendo really has nowhere to go except to bump up the horsepower significantly. I don't really see a lot of options left for them to innovate with the new system.


Because there no hardcore gamers nor hardcore games on the wii.


----------



## Zarxrax (Apr 15, 2011)

You know what I mean. For every hardcore game that comes out on Wii, there are probably 20 on ps3 and 360.


----------



## ShadowFyre (Apr 15, 2011)

Zarxrax said:
			
		

> You know what I mean. For every hardcore game that comes out on Wii, there are probably 20 on ps3 and 360.



...The reason this is the way it is is cause Nintendo is just too much of a family company >_> which i want them to CORRECT. being a casual gamer gets boring after a while.


----------



## loserkidsblink18 (Apr 15, 2011)

Inb4 Skyward Sword is delayed for a year and made into a ported launch title for Wii 2.


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 15, 2011)

MigueelDnd said:
			
		

> 3DS has just been released, Nintendo would be shooting themselves in the foot if they did this. Not likely at all.


Yep, and they really owe us a good E3 3DS lineup since the 3DS launch was very weak.


----------



## epicCreations.or (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm hoping this'll have backwards compatibility, given my Wii has a broken reader...



			
				DeMoN said:
			
		

> MigueelDnd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No kidding. Although LoZ and Paper Mario should be satisfying, I can't wait to see what they have in store at Nintendo. There better be a 3D Pokemon game on the way, you guys


----------



## Nebz (Apr 15, 2011)

epicCreations.org said:
			
		

> There better be a 3D Pokemon game on the way, you guys


It's extremely LIKELY that there is one in discussion or development but I wouldn't expect it for quite a while. There was an interview with a developer or someone but I can't seem to find it at the moment....

I'd rather see what they can do with Pokemon on the "Wii 2" though....


----------



## awssk8er (Apr 15, 2011)

I am nearly 100% sure they will not show a new console at E3.

They might mention something about it at most.


----------



## petspaps (Apr 15, 2011)

well id say from an announcement to an actual release is a completely different thing so lets see what they do first


----------



## Nollog (Apr 15, 2011)

Nebz said:
			
		

> epicCreations.org said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interview with the lead on gen5 pokemon?
He said they haven't started on gen6 yet, and gen5 is cool with him.

Project Butterfly
http://www.google.ie/search?q=Nintendo+Project+Butterfly


----------



## Nebz (Apr 15, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> I am nearly 100% sure they will not show a new console at E3.
> 
> They might mention something about it at most.
> Yeah I wouldn't expect a showing at all either since that would just be a bit too much too soon. An announcement seems more likely in my opinion.
> ...


No. Iirc, they had just said something about working on a Pokemon game for the 3DS. No talk of a 5th or 6th gen, just that it was a Pokemon title.
http://www.officialnintendomagazine.co.uk/...s-in-the-works/
http://www.officialnintendomagazine.co.uk/...ractions-iwata/


----------



## trumpet-205 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sorry, more powerful than PS3 and Xbox 360? That doesn't sound right, for production cost will be jacked up high if that were true.


----------



## Nollog (Apr 15, 2011)

Nebz said:
			
		

> awssk8er said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not rry, ps3 parts are pretty cheap now.


----------



## Vigilante (Apr 15, 2011)

Wii 2=more powerfull than current generation
But when Ps4 and xbox 720 are both released, they will be more powerful so it not really good to brag Nintendo.

But whatever happens:
Wii wins in gameplay and story.
Xbox 360 wins in online gameplay and interaction with other people.
PS3 wins in graphics.


----------



## CJL18 (Apr 15, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Wii 2=more powerfull than current generation
> But when Ps4 and xbox 720 are both released, they will be more powerful so it not really good to brag Nintendo.
> 
> But whatever happens:
> ...



ps3 and 360 are almost identical in graphics and in some ways 360 has better graphics than ps3


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 15, 2011)

Nollog said:
			
		

> ya, I don't think anyone is realistically expecting them to pull a *wii 2 console out of iwata's jacket pocket *and say "this is the nintendo wii two".
> I expect them to say they're working on it, and maybe peg a 2012 or 2013 release year at most.
> Epic image!
> 
> ...


Did this come from Nintendo? How are they bragging?


----------



## grubbymitts (Apr 15, 2011)

a new console at E3? cool.  Hope it's better than the wii and 3ds.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 15, 2011)

1) The 3DS just came out.
2) This is a console not portable.


----------



## Nebz (Apr 15, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> 1) The 3DS just came out.
> 2) This is a console not portable.


Taking what he said a little bit too heavy but still... It's a no brainer that their new home console would be "better" than their handheld and home console predecessor.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 15, 2011)

Nebz said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did it sound like that was in anger? My bad. :/  

No, I was basely trying to state what you post.


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 15, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> yeah i call this bullshit nintendo proved a console that's not powerful can succeed so i seriously doubt they'll go back to what they used to do with the 64 and cube.



Production cost of 5 year old "high end "components have dropped also.
If they manage to produce a console with about the specs of a ps3, it will probably cost the same as the production of the Wii 5 years ago.
So it's VERY likely the next nintendo console will be up to date or even a step further than current standards.
If you look at nintendo's history, the Wii was the only console with mediocre specs for it lifespan.


----------



## KuRensan (Apr 15, 2011)

I think they will just confirm it on the E3 so I'm not expecting any prototypes or Quality pictures of the graphics the Wii 2 will have and in 2012 they wil show it like the 3DS and release it somewhere in 2013 or late 2012. That's what I'm expecting


----------



## CyborGamer (Apr 15, 2011)

If they do announce it this year just to release it in the next year, I expect confirmed backwards compatibility with the Wii. Otherwise they might as well just say "stop buying stuff for your wii". 

I reckon it'll be named SWiiT like DiscostewSM said or Wii Digital aka WiiD.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 15, 2011)

KuRensan said:
			
		

> I think they will just confirm it on the E3 so I'm not expecting any prototypes or Quality pictures of the graphics the Wii 2 will have and in 2012 they wil show it like the 3DS and release it somewhere in 2013 or late 2012. That's what I'm expecting


I agree with this statement, they announced the Wii long before it was released without much information.


----------



## Seraph (Apr 15, 2011)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> KuRensan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have to disagree.  Seems unlikely/unwise to release at the end of 2012.  The drought in games right now seems to indicate they will/need to release new hardware sooner,


----------



## LastMartini (Apr 15, 2011)

Seraph said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um I believe that the lack of games does not come from hitting a wall in the hardware but the current recession.  If you do not believe that the recession is not effecting the software business, look at all the companies that have either been bought out or have right down closed up shop.


----------



## Seraph (Apr 15, 2011)

LastMartini said:
			
		

> Seraph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh?  And there's the same lack of software with the other 2 systems?  I honestly can't think of any other game besides Skyward Sword that will be a major release.  Maybe they have things to localize, but I find it strange that hardly anything has been announced to be in the works for the Wii.  Sure, there are many factors that contribute to this Wii game drought but this is just speculation.  It's also just speculation of when the next Nintendo console will be released.  But in my opinion, Nintendo will/needs to release a new console.  It seems that it could go either way on the release date of the console though.


----------



## heartgold (Apr 15, 2011)

Why are people so surprised. It'd have been this year or next year at the latest Nintendo announcing their next console. The wii doesn't have a ten year plan unlike X-box360/ps3. This is the right time, nintendo won't just slap on HD and call it wii2, I'm sure it's gonna have one or two unique features and maybe a lot more.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 15, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Furthermore, we've heard that the machine will be more powerful than current-gen systems, meaning Nintendo, currently backing a Wii that is weaker in horsepower than the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3, will be showing a new console that is more powerful than those current competitors.


*YES YES YES YES!!!!*


----------



## Yuan (Apr 15, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't understand either, the recently lack of decent titles on wii clearly showed it was almost dead too.


----------



## Ikki (Apr 15, 2011)

Yuan said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really. It'd be pretty sad if it wasn't.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 15, 2011)

Yuan said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course.
Most of dumb n00bs make fun of the Wii because of its 'lame' graphics.
But now when Nintendo is going to make a console thats going to make the ps3/360 look 'lame', its a good reason for us Ninty fanboys to say *YES YES YES YES!!!*


----------



## Yuan (Apr 15, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Be more powerful than last gen consoles is kind of mandatory imo. Even the wii is more powerful than its previous gen iterations (don't know for sure about the xbox, but maybe they are similar in power).


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 15, 2011)

Yuan said:
			
		

> Be more powerful than last gen consoles is kind of mandatory imo. Even the wii is more powerful than its previous gen iterations (don't know for sure about the xbox, but maybe they are similar in power).


They meant that the Wii 2 will be more powerful than the *xbox 360* and *Playsation 3*
Not the old Playstation 2 or xbox.
*facepalm*


----------



## Zorua (Apr 15, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It doesn't matter much because probably the Xbox 720 and PS4 are on their way. Wii 2 hardware will be outdated once again then.


----------



## Yuan (Apr 15, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was exactly my point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Being more powerful than 5/6 years old consoles doesn't mean so much.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 15, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah.
I can understand that the xbox 360 needs an upgrade (since the size on the discs are limited to 8gb).
But the PS3 still has a great line-up of games, and its hardware is still new and expensive.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 15, 2011)

oh, so hyped for E3.
I think that sony and microsoft might even want to compete quickly for the 8th gen  so it will be intresting to see so many new systems


----------



## TankedThomas (Apr 15, 2011)

Exciting news but I doubt it. The next Nintendo home console will be at least a year, if not two or three away. They might make an announcement but.... I really don't know. Only Nintendo actually do. I know it'll sell like hot-cakes anyway, but it's POSSIBLE that any such news could devastate the up-coming Zelda Skyward Sword (but please, don't let a million people reply saying that I'm wrong. It's just a possibility even though I know it's unlikely. You don't need to tell me).

On a side note, it'd be nice to move past the stupid PowerPC processor in the Wii. Even Apple finally understood that they needed to jump to Intel chipsets, and heck, since both the Gamecube and Wii have custom ATI GPUs, why don't Nintendo just strike a deal with AMD for CPUs as well? Don't tell me that that's complicated. I know. But it's possible. As far as I'm aware, AMD own ATI anyway. Or something like that. Not that I care. No one explain it to me. I don't care. I'm too tired to care.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 15, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> oh, so hyped for E3.
> I think that sony and microsoft might even want to compete quickly for the 8th gen  so it will be intresting to see so many new systems



No. 8th gen consoles should be announced at least after 2 years. I'm still playing my 360 and PS3.


----------



## Yuan (Apr 15, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't want to burst your bubble. But I don't see anymore AAA's coming to PS3 after uncharted 3. Xbox 360 is already having a shortage of exclusives.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 15, 2011)

Yuan said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's true but I really don't want to invest in new hardware. For all you know, the prices will be ridiculous.


----------



## Yuan (Apr 15, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neither do I. But it is the sad reality


----------



## Erdnaxela (Apr 15, 2011)

If nintendo show their "Wii 2" "Gamecube 3" or whatever during E3, that might steal the show from Sony & Microsoft.
The gamecube's lifespan was 5 years, so those rumors may be true.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 15, 2011)

What I would like for a next gen, it a real next gen without backward compatibility.

So, they can work on a totally new hardware, and aren't concerned about how they could fit the old technologies inside and thinking about downgrading the spec to be able to play older gen, being hardware or emulated.
They would have to rely on a system already fully hacked (wii), and it could be like the 3DS and DS mode already hacked by current flash cards.

To make Backward compatible hardware, they need to integrate different chipset using slower bus, different voltage (like GB and GBA), etc., with recent hardware and different audio/video/etc., going for more production cost (like PS3 + PS2 BC).

I understand that people want to play their old games, but they can keep their old console for that purpose. let new gen console evolves and be completely different !


I'm done ranting


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 15, 2011)

Erdnaxela said:
			
		

> If nintendo show their "Wii 2" "Gamecube 3" or whatever during E3, that might steal the show from Sony & Microsoft.
> The gamecube's lifespan was 5 years, so those rumors may be true.


This may be off-topic but I like the name "Gamecube 3" even though there wasn't any gamecube 2.
Its alot better than Wii2 or Wii II.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 15, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> What I would like for a next gen, it a real next gen without backward compatibility.


Or they could just do the 360's way and create an emulator for that, without the need for legacy hardware


----------



## leeday100196 (Apr 15, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> MigueelDnd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the thing. They told us about the 3DS in April/May 2010, the console didn't hit shelves until 2011. It seems reasonable that they could announce it now/at E3, and release it in a year's time. They did it with the 3DS, with DSi XL only just released (in Australia anyway). Mind you that was only a minor change as compared to an entire console rehash.
Also, found a rather entertaining video containing speculation on the next console (which, until its name is publicized, shall be referred to as the Nintendo P-NES {Watch the video!})

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lswzCW14dE4&feature=feedu[/youtube]


----------



## Erdnaxela (Apr 15, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Erdnaxela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, Wii was called Gamecube 2 because of its graphical power >.


----------



## Yuan (Apr 15, 2011)

Erdnaxela said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because of its very similar hardware to tell the truth. The CPU/GPU are almost the same, with greater clock speed.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 15, 2011)

the only bad thing is that they keep getting more expensive >.>


----------



## Deleted-273695 (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't understand how this is (almost) confirmed.
I haven't heard ANY news at all about and I usually check everywhere.


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 15, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Erdnaxela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope the Wii isn't a gamecube 2. The Gamecube was a Wii Zero! The motion controls were originally designed for the Gamecube. They realized the cost customers would of had to pay for the controls would of been too high (at the time). The motion controls were dropped literally at the last possible moment of the Gamecube's development. Thus we got saddled with the poorly redesigned n64 controller.

I want the 8th Gen Nintendo system to use a wireless version of the classic controller pro for the main controls. Let the Wii mote and it's attachments still be usable for backwords compatibility. Hell than they can let the wireless CCP used for gamecube/VC games too.


----------



## Juanmatron (Apr 15, 2011)

Do you believe this guys? We're talking about the three websites that have vomited more bile to the Wii.


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 15, 2011)

Didn't a 3rd party dev let slip that their game was going to be able to link up with an "as yet unnanounced" Nintendo console?

I a way, it's not really speculation.  Nintendo are certainly working on a console, they always are.  The only thing to speculate about is what form it will take and when.


----------



## Ikki (Apr 15, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Didn't a 3rd party dev let slip that their game was going to be able to link up with an "as yet unnanounced" Nintendo console?


Yup. Capcom, with SSFIV 3D


----------



## awssk8er (Apr 15, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that was about the 3DS a while ago...


----------



## Ikki (Apr 15, 2011)

http://www.3dsbuzz.com/rumor-super-street-...dos-new-system/


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 15, 2011)

leeday100196 said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yay for p-nes


----------



## Brannon (Apr 15, 2011)

IGN Editors talking about the rumors http://wii.ign.com/articles/116/1161987p1.html

Seems to me they would like the new Nintendo console to be just a more powerful ps3/xb360. Nintendo first party games are what makes it Nintendo. PS4/720 are coming some day, so why would Nintendo make just a another one and lose on technology as those will come later?

Wii is a success that left Sony and Microsoft far behind. Still Wii is selling more than xbox360 and not so far behind PS3. It works to be different no matter what console FPS playing "I am hardcore because I play games with guns and blood" people think. Nintendo delivers something a PC can't. Hoping they will have something good new thinking again.


----------



## g_g (Apr 16, 2011)

If this true, then it will be the 8th Generation of Console

Sony and Microsoft also aware of that

I guess it will be called "MiiWii"


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 16, 2011)

I think it would look something like this:


----------



## Satangel (Apr 16, 2011)

Still very wary of these rumours, it would really surprise me if they announced this at this E3 already. 
Maybe next E3, but I really doubt they will do it this E3.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 16, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> I think it would look something like this:


Hell no. Thats the worst mockup I've seen.


----------



## MeritsAlone (Apr 16, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> I think it would look something like this:



IF it looks like that i will tear my eyes out, that looks extremely uncomfortable.

If there will be a Wii 2, i maybe wont buy it, Skyward Sword is gonna release for Wii as well. If they were to all of sudden announce this then i dont think there would be a any breathing room between those two.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 16, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> I think it would look something like this:


If they did that, I would seriously give up on Nintendo.
Well, that is, unless they make a Nintendo exclusive Trigger (as in Chrono) sequel.


----------



## ninditsu (Apr 16, 2011)

why is it wii 2 or wii hd? like any other nintendo console, if it is a successor to a previous console it will have "Super" in the title. (NES->SNES, only example) 

Wii -> SWii


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 16, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PS1 already got the sequel


----------



## machomuu (Apr 16, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I meant a direct sequel.  Chrono Cross was great, but I would have likes to see more characters, places, and references to Chrono Trigger.


----------



## MakiManPR (Apr 16, 2011)

Don't think the controllers will have a 6-inch screen on it something is not right here


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Apr 16, 2011)

While I don't doubt there will be a new Wii holiday 2012, I don't think it will be announced at E3. That said, the more I read of these stupid rumors, the more I think they are bogus in the specifics. For instance, so far the controller has a 6" video touchscreen that you can stream live video/games, dual analog sticks, and motion controls. Do you have any idea how much such a controller would cost with all of that? The Wii controllers are already 50$, it would easily be 100. Plus, to get a 6" touch screen, the controller would have to be huge. It just boggles the mind.

EDIT: Meant to say, $100+


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Apr 16, 2011)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> While I don't doubt there will be a new Wii holiday 2012, I don't think it will be announced at E3. That said, the more I read of these stupid rumors, the more I think they are bogus in the specifics. For instance, so far the controller has a 6" video touchscreen that you can stream live video/games, dual analog sticks, and motion controls. Do you have any idea how much such a controller would cost with all of that? The Wii controllers are already 50$, it would easily be 100. Plus, to get a 6" touch screen, the controller would have to be huge. It just boggles the mind.
> 
> EDIT: Meant to say, $100+



The duck raises a valid point.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Apr 17, 2011)

If they announce it at E3 2011, it would be hilarious and the worse marketing strategy ever, to sell it almost 1 1/2 years later for xmas 2012.

Anyways, Im pretty sure that Nintendo needs a new console. The Wii is almost dead in Japan and third party support (world wide) is ridiculous. 01net also released the specs of the ngp and xbox 360 before others. well..I hope for Nintendo they have some good ideas beside a touch screen on the controller...and dare you, if you release zelda just for the new one!!!!!


----------



## hksrb25s14 (Apr 18, 2011)

NO the Wii is a 10 year system!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



just like the PS2

MUAHAHA


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 18, 2011)

New news have emerged and nintendo confirms that they're working on a nex-gen console and gave us a hint on the controller. It will be basically a ps3 controller with a 6 inch screen and a built in camera. Anyone say big?

Edit: maybe an improvised gamecube controller?


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Nintendo, now I KNOW I'm not buying a console from you. I'll still buy your handhelds.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 18, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> New news have emerged and nintendo confirms that they're working on a nex-gen console and gave us a hint on the controller. It will be basically a ps3 controller with a 6 inch screen and a built in camera. Anyone say big?


Wait wait wait ...  Nintendo confirms this?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 18, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> sinharvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, sorry but i'm a bit lazy to quote and link everything right now...google it a bit?


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 18, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> sinharvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, just a bunch of rumors that random news places "say" are true.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh boy. this is too much too late.


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 18, 2011)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Oh boy. this is too much too late.


Hmm? I don't see how it's late; Neither Sony or Microsoft have released details about their next-gen consoles.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 18, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sony won't be doing so no time soon as they said the ps3 was supposed to last atleast 10 years.


----------



## ppowerman5000 (Apr 18, 2011)

The thing is...how would Nintendo win back the hardcore market,with a new Zelda with online coop, a new Mario with online coop, a new   Kirby with online coop, a new Mario Kart with online vs. , a new Donkey Kong Country with online coop...I dont see NINTENDO giving hardcore gamers any kind of desire for their new console...that is unless third parties begin giving true support for hardcore gamers...Nintendo must know that they sold the wii to the casual market, and so the developers know that...Its other times, its not the 80's nor the 90's , online gaming is very big, but not that big...but is the direction hardcore gamers are going.It would be nice if the big N wins back the hardcore market, but I really dont see they doing, it.The system could sell, but  those times that Nintendo dominated in terms of gaming for the hardcore gamer, I dont see them coming back...the times, they are changing...


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 18, 2011)

I can sort of see Nintendo trying to appeal to both the "hardcore" and the "casual" markets.


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 18, 2011)

I remember back when people knew games like Mario, Zelda and Kirby were the hardcore games, while the sports sims, po-faced racing games and meat-head war games were for casual non-gamers.


----------



## Die Antwoord (Apr 18, 2011)

ever since i felt that the wii was more of a toy, i always thought they should also side-release a more casual system that can actually compete with xbox and ps3 (spec wise)

also check this vid out, might have been posted already. guy has some good points, has me losing hope though


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 18, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that really has nothing to do with when their next gen system will release

that 10 years is just how long they will support the systems for


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 18, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> sinharvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mainly because they dont have to.


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 18, 2011)

Die Antwoord said:
			
		

> also check this vid out, might have been posted already. guy has some good points, has me losing hope though



So the guy basically wants the Wii2 to be a high end PC in a console.  Why doesn't he just buy a high-end PC and be happy with it?  Was the same when the Wii came out "Man, Nintendo should have made it HD and with a dual nub controller and an XBL style online service and used blue-ray"  You've already got two consoles like that, why do you want another?  If you've got two companies and a PC market all trying to cater for you, why do you care if another company goes for a wider audience and makes a shit load of money hoovering up the customers that its competitors ignore?

Never mind the fact that he's trashing a system based on nothing but speculation, Nintendo could make a machine with everything he whines about wanting, plus the ability to transform into a jet and fly you to a tropical paradise and he'd still be going on about what a massive failure it was.


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 21, 2011)

This is too good to be true.
But they are still rumours, so not  not getting my hopes very high yet.


----------

